# Other dewormer with HEARTGARD Plus?



## MushPuppies (Sep 13, 2007)

For those of you using HEARTGARD Plus, do you use any other dewormer in conjunction with it? If so, what schedule do you administer it on?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I worm my dogs when they need it, not on a time table.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I use Ivermectin (the main ingredient in Heartguard), and worm as needed with Panacur


----------



## MushPuppies (Sep 13, 2007)

I was surprised to find out that there is no set deworming schedule. This is the only statement I could find regarding deworming, "Strategic deworming is a practice recommended by the American Association of Veterinary Parasitologists (AAVP) and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)". "Treat regularly for prevention. Also monitor and eliminate parasites in pet's environment". But then it goes on to state, "Adult internal gastrointestinal parasites like roundworms, hookworms, and whipworms are usually not shed in stools, making identification of a worm problem difficult. The eggs, however, are present, but are too small to be detected with the naked eye". 

So if your dog looks fine, and you cannont see any parasites in the stool, and you don't have a set deworming schedule, then how can you ensure that you dogs are parasite free?

My horses are the exact opposite. There is a strict deworming schedule for them. I know their outside eating off the ground, but the dogs are outside alot also. Their not outside very much when it's hot, but they are still out.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

The reason we are not on a strict worming schedule is that is just one more chemical or poison to pump in my dog. They have a fecal done yearly (more if I suspect worms) and havent come up positive in over 2 years. I dont feel that I should worm them if their fecals are negative and they arent showing any signs of worms.


----------

